# Performatrin Ultra limited freeze dried beef liver???



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

Hallo guys I just got a pack of this for free from a dog event but did anyone know is this a healthy treat or not? Where is their ingredients coming from? I tried to look for some reviews but I cant find that much about it.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

I have purchases Performatrin brand before. Now, that being said, I do a home-made diet. Any time I have purchased that brand it has been for a dog/cat that just won't eat (for whatever reason). It seems to be the one go-to food I can get an animal to eat. And that tells me it's probably (but I don't KNOW this to be true) full of crap. Sort of like how kids will eat McDonald's when all else fails. Blech!

But check it out - I could be wrong.


----------

